# Popcorn removal on a concrete ceiling



## Qiw (Jan 27, 2016)

I do a lot of popcorn removal and I’ve only done one that had a concrete ceiling the problem I had was that I could not remove all the dust from the concrete and my texture didn’t bond as goods as I wanted it , I’m looking for someone with some experience in this process of removal from concrete


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I just take my floor scraping tool and use it to remove the popcorn on the ceiling. Also before I work on it I used one of those large fine brooms to sweep the dust off of it. If you have the time and the job pays enough glaze it with bags of quick dry so your mud has something to bind onto later. I tried various chemicals to get regular mud to work on concrete ceilings but I still think bags of 45 minute by themselves make the best work area for concrete.


----------



## XemenJemenes (11 mo ago)

This is a familiar situation. Dealing with that kind of filth is no easy task. When I decided to start my own business, I rented a former pizzeria. I wanted to make repairs on my own. But faced with a similar problem on the ceiling, I was confused. Well, friends persuaded me to trust the professionals from ALMIGHTY CONSTRUCTION. So they even made me a parking lot with a retaining wall. Now my clients can park comfortably in all weathers. To avoid unnecessary savings, it is better to entrust any work to professionals.


----------



## ftcdwp (11 mo ago)

Oh man, popcorn removal, hurts the neck but damn is it so satisfying to get it all off.


----------



## Tokyo Koola (9 mo ago)

Never done a concrete ceiling before but instead of scraping off the popcorn texture, maybe try and skim coat a layer on top to create a smooth surface. It would create a thicker layer but would prevent the dusting problem. If that's not an option, I would recommend suiting up in PPE gear so you don't have to breathe it in.


----------



## motorland (4 mo ago)

To make cleaning easier, spray the ceiling with water before gently scraping off the popcorn texture. Leave it on for 15 minutes, then scrape it off. To scrape, use a wide spatula or drywall knife and gently run it across the wet ceiling, being careful not to hollow out the ceiling underneath. When you're done, check your work - you may need a second pass in some areas. If you find any damage or visible defects on the ceiling, such as potholes or damaged drywall tape, repair it with sealant before you start sanding. But if you can't do it yourself, I recommend Fort Worth concrete contractors. They do a pretty good and fast job on concrete.


----------

